# Photos of a "Dream Partner" - Ideal, not real! Actors, Musicians, Idols, Etc.



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

*Photos of a "Dream Partner" - Ideal, not real! Actors, Musicians, Idols, Etc.*

- Post photos of people you find impossibly attractive. _This__ must be a fantasy and not someone you know personally_.

- Explanations are optional. Anything from "I'm into tall blonds" to "I love this person's native culture" to "s/he reminds me of my ex" to "This person's eyes look intense." No reason is too shallow, too complex, too kinky or too weird. It's a fantasy after all. 

- Multiple photos are encouraged to depict your "type." Multiple posts are welcome too. Any photo that excites you for any reason at any time, feel free to post it. 

- Questions and commentary about other posts is welcome.

- Post your current assessment of your type, tritype, variants and JCF, if it is not labeled.

I am curious if there will be patterns among types. Perhaps it's a ridiculous notion. I am also curious about the romantic fantasies of others. And I want to look at beautiful people, but not the same ones I always gawk at on google search. ;P


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

^ Perfection all around. I love everything about how he looks, but I melt for the sad dreamy eyes most of all. I'm also particularly fond of Native American culture and the markings on his body make my gears turn.. I want to know more. His skin tone is utter perfection. He's in good shape, but not rock hard; still has some softness to make him huggable. Basically perfect, as far as a physical ideal is concerned.











^ Dead sexy. He looks bold and intense and ready for anything. I love the hairstyle too. Generally I love strong men with wild long hair who aren't afraid to style it. I'd prefer no facial hair, however. I also love angular cheekbones, square jaws and bow-shaped lips on men. There's a sense of power with the chiseled features, but softness with the big lips.



_* 4w3 8w9 7w6 Sx/Sp xNFP *_


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Photos of a "Dream Partner" - Ideal, not real! Actors, Musicians, Idols, Etc.*

Enneagram - 7w6 
Instinct- sx
Tri-type- 7w6 9w8 4w5









He just looks so captivating and love all the character he plays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

* *






























































(note I'm only attracted to Katheryn Winnick as Lagertha


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@_Animal_
So it's more about what looks you find ideal? Not that I don't care about looks but hm, hard to think of many real people I find attractive. 

This could be an interesting thread though, even if I'll probably be too embarrassed to post. Like the first guy you posted, while not bad looking, is not my "type" but the way you explain your attraction I can see how that can be appealing even if it's not _my _kind of fantasy.

Also @lycanized posted Fiona Apple it seems, whom I find fairly captivating, but more in a "I kinda wish I looked like that"-way. >_>


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> @_Animal_
> So it's more about what looks you find ideal?


No. My ideals aren't about looks, though looks can be symbols of it. For instance sad eyes, fitness body, markings, clothing choices, intensity in the eyes. I don't care about raw features on their own when it comes to ideals. But, this thread is about, when idealizing and fantasizing, who "does it for you?" Which actor or gorgeous person do you see and say "I want my character in my novel to look like him because he's hot." Or "Mmm if i were single.."

What we idealize beyond looks is a far deeper thing for another thread, but looks preferences can still signify something about us, so thats what this thread is for.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@_Animal_
Okay, I kind of figured that, but the thread is asking for photos, so. And my SO thought it seemed more focused on eyecandy so I figured I might as well ask.

Anyway, this character (Will Graham from Hannibal) hasn't actually inspired any sexual fantasies, and I haven't even seen the show so not too invested in the character (which makes it less embarrassing to post maybe), but the gifs I've seen off him are pretty captivating (his face and those... mannerisms, basically. So that's one example I can post at least. >_>


* *












































(Hm, this might also make me look like a sadist or something. OH WELL.)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

For me, even if I'm attracted to someone physically who I don't really know(and I suppose even if I do know them), there's a fantasy going on about how they might be. Certain things turn me off completely, certain things add to the fantasy or give my imagination fodder, tell me there's something there. So it is physical, but there's also an emotional aspect there. Of course I wouldn't know how everyone is


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

INFP, 4w5 (I can't remember the rest) so/ ?? 

































I've always had a thing for clean-cut or men whom have been considered to be ''androgynus''.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside (Jul 21, 2014)

The rest of them.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am most likely an INFP, Fi-dom, who also relate a lot to the Ni-function. I am a 4 with a 5 wing. My tritype is most likely 458, as I relate to this one on a deep emotional level.

I love large eyes, pale skin. People who look unhealthy. I think I am attracted to a lot of 4s, 5s and 8s. I especially attract people who can be aggressive or so emotional it turns unhealthy.

I also am attracted to my boyfriend and the love of my life, who is Indian. He has pale skin and huge, dark eyes. He is a 9w8.

My favourite persons in this world is him, and also Sigourney Weaver, Sweeney Todd, Mia Wasikowska, Ellen Ripley (Sigourney Weaver), Winona Ryder, Jake Gyllenhaal, Severus Snape (in the books) and Neo from The Matrix.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

View attachment 328746


View attachment 328754


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

lycanized said:


> For me, even if I'm attracted to someone physically who I don't really know(and I suppose even if I do know them), there's a fantasy going on about how they might be. Certain things turn me off completely, certain things add to the fantasy or give my imagination fodder, tell me there's something there. So it is physical, but there's also an emotional aspect there. Of course I wouldn't know how everyone is


I'm exactly the same way. If you notice my explanation about the two guys I posted..it's pretty much that.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The character, not the actor.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Draumande Romvesen said:


> I love large eyes, pale skin. People who look unhealthy.
> 
> View attachment 328634
> 
> ...


Agreed  also I'm in love with Winona Ryder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I find a lot of people attractive, so I don't think I have a type. Sometimes it feels like I just fall for anything. If you take a second look, you start to see anyone as attractive. I catch myself feeling attracted to a lot of people in a daily basis. I guess I'm just lonely or horny or something.  And with me, and I suppose more with people that are attracted to same gender (or sex), but not exclusively, when I feel attracted to someone it is hard to discern if I want to be like him or if I want to be with him, of if I feel I'm like him. It's a mess.

Whenever people ask me about my celebrity crush or something along those lines, my stock answer is Jake Gyllenhaal. I haven't updated it though, it's just the answer one day I told myself to remember. I'll post some of the pictures I like.

* *








































One thing I've noticed is that I like men when they are not smiling better and if they are smiling I like them when they look playful, but that's just common (I read somewhere than men look more attractive when they are not smiling and women look more attractive when they smile).


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Salma Hayek...









Milla Jovovich...









Michelle Rodriguez...


What my type is? Eh.. Idunno... Hot? :crazy:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jamie Dornan is also very attractive
(maybe I do have a type because I can see something happening here)


* *







































Now suddenly names start popping up
Tom Fleming from the band Wild Beasts

* *































I also found me very attracted to the actor that played Nick Levan from Skins 5 and 6

* *


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

I've always found Jodie Foster incredibly attractive and fascinating. There's a distance and a depth to the characters she plays that appeals to my desire for people of quiet power and poise. (Yes, I know she's not into men.)










Carrie Brownstein is a favorite musician of mine. I find her political anger relateable, her presence admirable and her views respectable. She's also attractive.










I've always found Gillian Anderson's character in the X Files to be incredibly attractive (she was probably my first crush, back in junior high). She displays courage, intellitence and competence. Shame the writers basically resigned her to a supporting role in the series, always proven wrong relative to Mulder's explanation.


Probably a lot of others that aren't immediately coming to mind. I tend to bowl people over unintentionally, and the people I'm attracted to are generally sturdy individuals with intelligence and strong positions on things, that are unafraid to hold to those positions -- essentially, the people I won't push over simply by being myself. I find it hard to respect people who lack inner strength, and if I don't respect a person I will never be attracted to that person.

I'm an INTJ/ILI, Te and D subtypes. Enneagram, I'm a 1w2 with a 135 tritype and the sx/so instictual stacking.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i like freckles... lol, i i'm not sure why. it looks almost like war-paint, or like they were cool enough to get some sort of animal-like spot--like there's still a piece of feral left in them... 



























i'll have more later.. along with an explanation. short on time.


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Boogie man said:


>


Hot. She has some raw animal appeal. Classy "perfect" women are cool and all but it makes me feel like I'm on the right planet when I encounter women with bite.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Recently i've been finding this kind guy attractive from the Touch Sensitive Pizza Guy video.

And this guy came to my attention recently - Sir Keir Starmer - an MP recently elected, used to be a Director of Public Prosecutions.





I used to find and still do find efiminate men attractive but my tastes are changing abit I think.

6w7/1w9/4w3 sp.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Some more Native American men because mmm.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I tend to be attracted to darkness, moodiness. You talk about rawness and that's definitely something important for me too, though it comes out in different ways. Blood is something I'm often attracted to and I've actually had fantasies involving it. In one of my favorite shows Hemlock Grove, Bill Skarsgard's character is a vampire type of creature and he has a fixation with blood which comes out sexually at times and honestly, I find that hot. Especially the scenes in the show where he's covered in blood himself. It's not gonna be reflected here, but I'm saying since it's what the thread's about. There's also an attraction I have to women who don't take peoples' shit

Oddly, there are times I'm attracted to the opposite. I think women who are lighter can play with the part of me which is unexpectedly dominant and I think it also warms my heart lmao. I don't mean dominant in a sexual way, though, I mean as a person

One thing is consistent, I'm not often attracted to what society in general typically finds attractive and people overly made up are just....a turn off to me. It's not about an ideal or value, but it's just a turn off


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_lycanized_
I know what you mean.. I'm not attracted to what society generally finds attractive either in terms of personality. Looks plays a part in that too but I will get to that.

Example 1: I need a guy who is friends with his rage. I want to taste his anger and I want him to taste mine. That does not mean picking petty fights. I do want respect and patience, but I can't stand it when people do not feel their own emotions. That said there's also a balance - I have a zero-tolerance policy for violence. In my experience, someone comfortable with his rage is _less_ likely to be violent. People who bottle it up might get violent at unexpected times.

Example 2: I am drawn to men with sad eyes. I love that release of emotion. I don't like things that are fake and contained, and I don't like people who are dead inside, unable to feel their own pain.

Example 3: I'm not attracted to politeness, though it has its place, like at dinners with stuffy family members (not my family though, we like to laugh and argue). Out of all the people I've been most crazy about, any one of them would tell me when my logic makes no sense, what I'm wearing doesn't look that great, my plot was too predictable in my book, or my song was too long. I need honesty, and I don't want my toes sucked. I am all for praise, but I won't buy it unless I see that it's honest and earned.

Example 4: I don't want him to be too polished, or to expect that out of me. I love obsessive eating habits and workouts, but I can't stand superficial status symbols. I am 'so carnal it's spiritual' and I need someone who can appreciate that. Although I can clean up nice, it's very hard for me to pretend to be classy and prudish on a regular basis.

Example 5: I don't like men who are overly sociable or involved with a social life. I need someone who sees through a lot of superficial bullshit, like social expectations, television, propaganda politics and drama between other humans. I want him to be more into himself than other people.

Example 6: I don't want to be overloaded with attention. I need space to do my hobbies. If I can't sit comfortably in a room with a guy ignoring each other on our separate laptops, I will not fall for him.


Now, what I _do_ want.

My descriptions might sound like I am into rude emo assholes, but that is absolutely not the case. In fact, the guys i have fallen hard for, most people would call adorable and innocent. I fall for the sweet ones, the ones with tons of compassion, huge hearts and lots of feelings. Yet this is why I emphasize honest expression: it's impossible to know compassion without knowing one's own darker side too.

I need someone who loves animals, feels connected to his true nature, who loves his fantasies, who ravages his thoughts whole. I need someone _alive_, who appreciates _life_. It can come in the form of sex, being in nature, art, questioning the meaning of things, trying to understand physics, hunting their own meat, building their own home or a myriad of other things. I don't care what his passion is as long as it breathes life into him. 

So, my fascination with Native American culture might make sense then. I love the connectivity to the Earth, the openness to nature. I love the concept that they use every part of the animals they hunt and appreciate what they are consuming. I love that sensitivity. I love crying flutes and wild tribal drums and warrior dances that express darkness. There are ideas about releasing rage. I love the connectivity with our true nature and everything that makes us human and animal.

Everything is symbolic. Nothing is just looks.

That said I am very attuned to beauty and what it evokes in my mind. A strong jaw feels manly to me. Big lips are sensuous and inviting, like he could caress me or devour me. I love big hands, how they feel. I love how a certain body type fits against mine. I love how motion expresses who people are, in general, and I am attuned to how a man moves. I love long hair, an extension of one's wildness. I love any expression of honest sadness, fear, shame, rage or hope. I love expressive eyes. I love _life_. 

(The physical features on that list will not determine who I actually love, but this is what it signifies in my mind in a photo, if we are talking about ideals.)


I was resurrected from the undead about a decade ago. I was a vampire once myself, feeding on the blood and innocence of the living. I hungered for life even then, but I could only find it outside of myself. I could drink it in, but I could not give it back. I know too well that it is not a state you can rescue someone from. Someone has to make that choice, on their own, and resurrect themselves by the very light of their own dreams. Of course, others can inspire and help along the way - but life has to come from within.

Anyone who is dead inside cannot understand me. Nobody can understand me in full because they have not been where I've been, but at least the living can understand me _now_. I don't want to date most of the human species because most of them do not taste life the way I do. They do not feel the rhythm of the world, the depth of their pain, the fire of their appetite. They resent me for being too sensitive, for bleeding, for having blood at all. 

I have serious blocks against making myself vulnerable to rejection, so I need to be with someone who inherently understands this, without too much ado, because he is the same way. If I am not seen, and loved, for who I am, I would rather be alone.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I read what you wrote and I have to say, through reading your posts I love how you express yourself, your connection to yourself. And I _feel_ as if I understand...as much as I can. I feel some of the same deep needs and desires as you do even though we're different souls. At least I _feel_ that way, no one can ever truly know how another is

And I could say a lot more of course. I have a habit of coming on here really late...

I had another to add tho...Shia Labeouf in the Elastic Heart video...I just watched it through properly for the first time


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

freckles are my weakness.

in women i'm attracted to a wide variety of people but in men i'm really into slightly androgynous or feminine...it doesn't have to be in how they look, they just have to have a softness about them. that said, i love angles in men. give me a beanpole. i want to hold on to his hipbones like handlebars. :tongue: a little muscle is nice, though. just as long as there's also something...soft about him, i guess.





































charisma plays a huge role in it as well... i don't find ryan gosling very aesthetically attractive, for example, but the second he opens his mouth and starts talking i'm all about it

and good hair

people who have a certain amount of intensity, charisma, fearlessness. people who are a little bit theatre

EDIT: i forgot to add! i'm not really sexually attracted to people just from looking at them. only aesthetically attracted. that's why charisma and a certain kind of energy is important to me. we have to vibe well for me to want to actually do something about it. THAT SAID, i'd do brendon urie in a heartbeat, right here right now. 

i also wanted to say that i don't tend to Notice people for their looks (like i have friends who check people out on the street and i don't do that, if anything i'll notice like...someone's fashion and like "oh i wish i had that jacket" lol) but i watched the movie _the kids are all right_ recently and everytime yaya dacosta was on screen i had no idea what was happening in the scene because she is so beautiful i couldn't focus on anything else:


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well...

I'll start with women because it's way easier.

I don't really have just one dream or ideal partner, but I have some dream traits that might be expressed in a number of different ways. Reflectiveness, self-awareness, sensitivity, a personal style (often I like bohemian, alternative, or just plain cute/comfy looks), sweetness, cleverness, quirkiness, imagination, creativity, and a down-to-earth attitude. Someone who sees things from an intriguing perspective, makes keen remarks, and has a touch of smoky mysteriousness. 

People who would roughly illustrate this based on looks/public appearance/vibe alone:
*
Emily Browning*


















*Emily Rios *










(I would say she is most similar to the kinds of girls I get crushes on IRL or the imaginary ones I daydream about. Soft, charming features, a warming smile, cute and casual vibe)


*zooey deschanel*



















Then this is a bit different, a bit more cutting, and less down-to-earth, more... pizazz, but very hot and charming, and another kind of "ideal" that I have.

*Ksenia Solo 
*

















Although if you take her character from "Lost Girl" (which... is a really bad show), Kenzi, she has an adorable and quirky personality somewhat more in line with my normal "type" or dream type.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Men .... more difficult.

For example, I hate James Franco, I think he is a jerk. HOWEVER, out of any celebrity I can think of, he looks most like my "ideal" male partner, and seems to exemplify traits I melt over. Probably because he's a good actor. I know he's very smart and classically trained.




















You see... I love the expressive face, the boyishness, the confidence, the humour, the crooked grin. If it wasn't James Franco but someone else with these traits, and this degree of symmetry, that would be perfect.

Another good example of these ideal traits would be Michael B. Jordan:


















He just makes me melt. So sexy. Note again the crooked grin.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*I'm totally attracted to the stereotypical ideal. I was conditioned at a young age by Disney and the like. My type is blonde, blue eyed, broad shoulders and arms, facial hair (lumbersexual pretty much). My husband is all of those things (ISFP 9w8) so I pretty much hit the freaking jackpot.*


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

Twisted motherfuckers, kinda messy... 








Andrew VanWyngarden of MGMT. Probably the softer of them all, but I have such a crush on him.








Christian Bale. I think is the smile.








Henry Rollins (black flag era).... man.. there's something really special about him.








Another Louis Garrel fan. That tired look.








Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko. His role in this film is so captivating, it's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I went looking but still only came up with my all-time favourite. Got to have the most photogenic face on the entire planet. I never get sick of looking at it. And my ex was a bit of a doppelganger for this one. No wonder I couldn't help myself. :frustrating:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I just saw this movie called Before I Disappear. I liked it and I was attracted to the protagonist/director. It has a lot to do with the character he played though. 

Shawn Christensen

* *


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Se is really attractive (with a litte of Fi)


* *


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Bojana Novakovic.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

:th_love:

I honestly don't find celebrities that attractive usually, there's just too much of a disconnection. 

The reason why I find her attractive is mostly just personality; she's really different, and also seems intense and passionate. And, my whole life, it's been very difficult for me to find other people who can meet and match my intensity. 

When I meet other people who can, it's like, the best feeling in the world. 
Also, I grew up in area that was very rural, so...most of the girls were tomboy-ish, if that makes any sense.

Though physically, she verges on being a bit too muscular for me almost.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, I forgot Hayley Willians

OMFG!!11 prettiest girl ever


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Where's Jessica Alba, Jennifer Lawrence, Scarlett Johansson, Zoë Kravitz, and Natalie Portman?


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Where's Jessica Alba, Jennifer Lawrence, Scarlett Johansson, Zoë Kravitz, and Natalie Portman?



* *


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

CloudySkies said:


> * *


Now that's an Amazon if I've ever seen one!


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Now that's an Amazon if I've ever seen one!


Really? does she look that big to you? I think she's only 5'8" 

I'm almost 6'0" so she doesn't look that big to me

* *


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

She has that natural look.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Animal said:


> Some more Native American men because mmm.


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Sam Heughan (Jamie Fraser from _Outlander_) is one gorgeous man.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

CloudySkies said:


> Really? does she look that big to you? I think she's only 5'8"
> 
> I'm almost 6'0" so she doesn't look that big to me
> 
> * *


What does size have to do with it?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Emma Anzai, for those interested.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Menz: 









I think young Marlon Brando was pure sex, I like his body, lips and eyes, though I don't think he aged well, I also appreciate the fact that he liked cats. He was Northern Italian partially, like the guy I am seeing, and they share some similar features, though my guy is darker (sort of like this guy, though this isn't actually him, it's eerily similar from this angle:







).


My actual ideal is Jared Leto though. I like his looks and his health/fitness, as well as his moral views, he has very strong values I agree with, so he's probably the closest thing to my male ideal:









Wimmenz:

I would marry a woman like Lana del Rey if I ever found one and gave up on men completely, or only had casual encounters with them. Not saying that will ever happen, but I think she's beautiful but just awkward enough to be lovable and human, and she has the kind of body I have always been attracted to in women, smaller breasts than me, but hips and nice legs. She's really sexy and creative, and she also has some of the same values I do.









I'm about as in love with her as I could be with a famous person, though I have more consistently loved Jared Leto over at least a decade, so they are my masculine/feminine ideals, pretty much, holistically, outside of just "oh s/he's hot" (because obviously there are other sexy celebrities, I like red heads lIke Emma Stone and Julianne Moore, and I notice male celebrities like Gael Garcia Bernal, and Ryan Gosling, but I get bored with the way EVERYONE likes the latter, and I don't see much else going for him outside of the physical, frankly).


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pilot said:


> The character, not the actor.


I totally forgot about young James Spader. He's kind of up there with young Marlon Brando.


----------



## strawberryfields4ever (May 30, 2015)

I really like his eyes (the most important feature-for me) and how his ears are big and too redish and that's something considered "unattractive" but I feel that makes him different. 








I always liked skinny men that look vulnerable and quiet, and I have a thing with blue eyes, maybe I'm always chasing after men who looks like my father. That's marriage material.

And at my dark side (Men with long hair, makeup and some bracelets seem to arouse my most basic instincts) I DON'T KNOW WHY! People ask me about that and I don't know why, I know it's weird.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Will Graham from "Hannibal". I fell in love with his character right from the very first episode, looks and personality :th_sur: sensitive, troubled, deep, kind, and - oh my - those sad eyes. Also, I am so attracted to both his emotional and logical intelligence.









And Joe Carroll from "The following". Badass. Almost the opposite, but still.. :kitteh:


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

INFP 9w1








Clark from Color of Night. 








Dr. Flicker from Blue Jasmine. 








Close-up: http://img197.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=19292_114221_D_0317_ful_122_2lo.jpg#
Ben Linus from Lost.

Similarities:
*Have deep eyes (though all different colours)
*Slightly protruding chins
*Not muscular
*Oval faces
*Short hair
*Two have a slight smile
*All have beautiful voices


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Long, dark hair? Check.
Cute smile? Check.
British? Bonus points.


* *


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

@piscesfish, I'll take the 2nd one please. Wrap him up.


----------

